# Don't call it a comeback...



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, this is a comeback.  I have been lazy, and only been off and on.  School, BBQ, and everything else has been keeping me busy.  I have been working out but not like i was when i started my first cut.  I have however kept my weight down from my original fat self, but need to pick it back up.  


Like always im sticking to my BGB.  Thanks BUILT.  Im monitoring macros with fitday and im holding myself to 2300 calories daily.  Project 200lbs is back in effect for my birthday.  I have 11 weeks(july 6) to go from 215 to 200.  Will it work, i dont know, but i will try my damnedest.  

Ill try to post most wonderful pics of my BBQ like I had.  Its a damn hobby now

kris


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice to see you back


----------



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

m11 said:


> Nice to see you back



Nice to be back.  I realized the less i logged the less i really stayed on point.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd just like to say that I hate you.

I have that song stuck in my mind!






YouTube Video











Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'd just like to say that I hate you.
> 
> I have that song stuck in my mind!
> 
> ...



The exact reason i posted it.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

Garage is cleaned again and im ready to get back at it.  I had to swap the engine in my little car since it died.  NO EXCUSES NOW.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

The more i post the more i stay honest to myself, so DEAL WITH IT.

My first official back on track dinner.
Large Artichoke steamed
1C steamed brown rice
6oz of boneless skinless chicken thighs
4oz boneless skinless chicken breast
Marinated in SOY VAY teriyaki sauce.  Damn good stuff.

Money shot






Kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 18, 2010)

Today looked like this.

Bench Press
5 x 135
5 x 165
5 x 185
5 x 205
5 x 225

Incline Dumbbell Bench
8 x 55's
8 x 65's
7 x 70's
3 x 75's

Incline Dumbbell Flys
8 x 35's
8 x 40's
8 x 45's
6 x 50's

Rack Pulls
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295
5 x 315
5 x 365

Bent over Barbell Rows
8 x 135
8 x 165
8 x 185
5 x 205



2223 Calories
83g Fat
159g Carbs
211g Protein


Im freakin' beat.  Numbers are way below what i was doing, but taking a month off hurts the first week.
Kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 19, 2010)

Squats
5 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 275
3 x 315

Lunges (8/Leg)
8 x 115
8 x 135
8 x 145
8 x 155

Glute-Ham Raises (thanks again for this one Built)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

Seated alternating bicep curls(5/arm)
5 x 40's
5 x 45's
5 x 50's
5 x 55's
5 x 60's

Standing alternating hammer curls (8/arm)
8 x 40's
8 x 45's
8 x 50's
8 x 55's

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 19, 2010)

todays macros(and im feeling hungry, but will not cheat)

Calories - 2301 
Fat - 91g
Carbs - 175g
Protein - 203g

kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday i was a tad on the light side.  nothing sounded appetizing, well at least nothing that i wanted to eat.


Cal- 2030
Fat- 99g
Carbs- 108g
Protein- 172g

Should have finished the night off with a protein shake. 

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Curt James for the rep.

Workout

Weighted Chin Ups
5 x BW(211lbs)
5 x BW+5
5 x BW+10
5 x BW+15
5 x BW+20 (struggled on the last three, but still managed, somehow)

Barbell Pullovers
8 x 75
8 x 85
8 x 95
6 x 105

Hang cleans and Press
5 x 135
5 x 145
5 x 155(I totally hit the wall here, so i had to lighten up for the last two sets)
5 x 135
5 x 135

Arnold Press
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55
8 x 60

Bent over side laterals 
10 x 30

I was spent.  


Today was a damn good day food wise.  Yesterday I wanted to eat everything, today i feel full.

Calories - 2340
Fat - 77g
Carbs - 134g
Protein - 265

Tore me up some chicken breasts today, might have went overboard.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 22, 2010)

Shitty shitty day.  It started last night with not being able to sleep, then to my part time job, followed by a calculus exam at school.  I had a shake for breakfast then worked 7 hours in the restaurant(part time job, full time student.  hard work), followed by a quick shake again and right to school.  Yes, i can eat at the restaurant but i would be forced to eat the shit they cook.  Id rather starve than cheat on my "diet" .  Finally got home and the misses made some baked chicken wings.  I think i downed 12 wings and a little over a cup of broccoli.  


Calories - 1616
Fat - 76
Carbs - 70
Protein - 163

At least the protein count was okay.  Three tri tips in the fridge with my name on it for tomorrow.

I should add that todays bodyweight is 211.5.  My goal is to hit 200 by my birthday in July(6th).


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2010)

Two day off because of the flu, but im going to try to squeeze my day 4 workout for the week in.  

thought i would share my bbq from yesterday.  
Three tri tips, and chicken breasts with a light citrus marinade.  

I ate about 200 calories more than i wanted to but it is still below for the week.






Calories - 2586
Fat - 126
Carbs - 162
Protein - 193


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

suprfast said:


>


 Dayum, that looks good!  I can honestly say, I have never had a steamed artichoke.  Artichoke hearts for sure, but never a whole steamed one.

You should change your screen name to BBQBoy


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dayum, that looks good!  I can honestly say, I have never had a steamed artichoke.  Artichoke hearts for sure, but never a whole steamed one.
> 
> You should change your screen name to BBQBoy



BBQ is a new passion of mine(well about three to four years new).  It honestly is a great way to enjoy protein prepared with just spices and herbs and little to no extra fats(pan frying or searing).  

Thanks for the props and artichokes are great.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2010)

Trap Bar RDL
5 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315

Good Mornings
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 165
8 x 185

Front Squats
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 165
8 x 185

Weighted Dips (BW = 210)
5 x BW+10
5 x BW+20
5 x BW+30
5 x BW+40
3 x BW+50

I didnt make it to skullcrushers.  Shame on me
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 26, 2010)

ok, so skimming through your journal so far it looks like you're still pretty much on track.  In fact, it looks like some of your numbers went up from your last journal.  Mr Tree Trunks here still squatting 315 even after a layoff, that's some good shit man


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Stewart.  Im very disappointed in myself for taking that break, and actually losing everything I previously worked hard for.  I mustered everything I could on the three rep for 315, but I recall working super hard just to do 315 once.  Im glad my muscles didn't deplete entirely.  

Now im battling a flu that i just cant kick.  Looks like I might be working out through it starting tomorrow if its still here.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 26, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Thanks Stewart. Im very disappointed in myself for taking that break, and actually losing everything I previously worked hard for. I mustered everything I could on the three rep for 315, but I recall working super hard just to do 315 once. Im glad my muscles didn't deplete entirely.
> 
> Now im battling a flu that i just cant kick. Looks like I might be working out through it starting tomorrow if its still here.


 
here's a tip I like to use when I'm sick.  I swear by it, but I'm a little weird, lol.  When you workout while sick, make sure you wear an excessive amount of clothes, like short sleeve shirt, then long sleeve shirt, then a big sweatshirt, make sure you have a crap load of water, and just sweat your balls off while you're working out.  As long as you keep drinking you'll be fine. My *theory* is that you can sweat out the cold.  See I'm weird, but I swear it works for me.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> here's a tip I like to use when I'm sick.  I swear by it, but I'm a little weird, lol.  When you workout while sick, make sure you wear an excessive amount of clothes, like short sleeve shirt, then long sleeve shirt, then a big sweatshirt, make sure you have a crap load of water, and just sweat your balls off while you're working out.  As long as you keep drinking you'll be fine. My *theory* is that you can sweat out the cold.  See I'm weird, but I swear it works for me.



Thanks.  Ive done similar when i sleep.  I recall having a fever of 100+ and i just pack on clothes, blankets, and even my heated blanket and i sweat like crazy(sleep well actually) and im usually done with it in a day or so.  Ill try anything right now to get this to pass.  My airways are really congested and breathing is the issue.  I hate the central valley.  Too many damn farms clogging up the tubes.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

Had not worked out all week, but i really wanted too.  My daughter, wife, son, and myself were all SICK.  None of us shared similar meals so it had to be a bug.  Finally feel better and ready to put the weights back on the rack.  

Project 405 squat here we come.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Had not worked out all week, but i really wanted too. My daughter, wife, son, and myself were all SICK. None of us shared similar meals so it had to be a bug. Finally feel better and ready to put the weights back on the rack.
> 
> *Project 405 squat* here we come.


 
I like that.  I'm still working on Project Keep The Same Routine For More Than Three Days.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I like that.  I'm still working on Project Keep The Same Routine For More Than Three Days.



No shit.  I was actually hoping you woudlnt see this post since youll start "PROJECT, I BENCH MORE THAN KRIS SQUATS"

I was at 375, not to turn the heat up and get my ass back into gear.


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

Flu/Cold is done, now I feel like i'm still clearing it out of the lungs.

flat bench
5 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 205
5 x 225
4 x 245(I was quite impressed I was able to press 245x4 this early into returning.  I think 275 is my one rep max, so hopefully I'll be pressing 275 for reps soon)

Incline Dumbbell press
8 x 60's
8 x 65's
6 x 70's
5 x 75's

Incline dumbbell flys
8 x 35's
8 x 40's
8 x 45's
8 x 50's

Rack Pulls(Or should I call them "EGO PULLS")
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405

Bent over rows
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 175
5 x 205


----------



## suprfast (May 5, 2010)

Yesterday blew monkey balls

Was in a hurry so the workout was shorter than I wanted, and SUCKED

Squats
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 275
3 x 315
0 x 365(yea, i tried, and gravity won)

Super set bicep curls and hammer curls(total reps each hand)

5 x 40lbs - 8 x 40lbs
5 x 50lbs - 8 x 50lbs

Shittiest workout in a long time


----------



## suprfast (May 13, 2010)

I feel like stewart right now.  My wife just asked me to join her on a membership at a local gym.  I figured what the hell.  Ill give it a month and see how it goes.  Anything to get her back on track.  Plus, I was getting bored working out by myself at home.  Looks like I can change my BGB just a tad to accommodate larger assortment of machines.  

Built, I'll be messaging you here in a few to get a workout routine update.

Kris


----------



## suprfast (May 14, 2010)

First day at the new gym(it is actually a new gym) and i was impressed that it wasn't crowded, packed, or difficult to use any equipment i wanted.  +1 so far.

Squats
5 x 225
5 x 245
5 x 275
5 x 295
5 x 315

I normally did lunges at this point but opted to switch it up for single leg / leg presses.  weight is for each leg individually

8 x 180lbs(+weight of sled)
8 x 270lbs(+weight of sled)
6 x 360lbs(+weight of sled)
Last set was a regular leg press
8 x 540lbs(+weight of sled) Very easy to do

I couldn't find anything to rig for glute-ham raises.  I was going to use the machine you just sit in and push the legs down with but it was busy and the leg presses actually got to me faster than i thought they would.

Seated alternating bicep curls
5 x 45
5 x 50 
5 x 55
5 x 60

hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55


----------



## suprfast (May 14, 2010)

wide grip pull downs
5 x 200
5 x 210
5 x 220
5 x 220
5 x 220

hang cleans and press
5 x 115
5 x 125
5 x 135
5 x 145
4 x 155

single arm overhead dumbbell press
8 x 50
8 x 55
8 x 60
8 x 65

Arnold presses(get in the choppa)
8 x 45
8 x 50
7 x 55

Still trying to figure out the new workout with more stuff at my disposal.  
Day 2 for the misses too, so that makes me real happy


----------



## suprfast (May 20, 2010)

Finals are coming to an end this coming week and I'll be back hard core.  

I thought today was a damn good workout, and I haven't said that in quite some time.  

Squat
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295
5 x 315
3 x 335
(at this point I felt very awkward because I noticed people were looking.  This is mediocre weight at best)

Leg Press
8 x 450(10 plates)
8 x 630(14 plates)
8 x 720(16 plates)
4 x 810(18 plates)
(Now it is weird because some guy walked up and asked to shake my hand because he wanted to give me props for how much weight I just leg pressed)

Leg Curls
8 x 100
8 x 145
8 x 160
(I hate this workout.  I really need to find a way to do GHR)

Seated alternating bicep curls
5 x 40's
5 x 45's
5 x 50's
5 x 55's
3 x 60's

Hammer Curls
8 x 40's
8 x 45's
8 x 50's

Finished up with 10 minutes at 4.5mph on the treadmill plus cool down.  
In my book this was a damn good workout.  My squat is coming back up and I don't recall having this good of form on the leg press at all.  Slow and low, just like my BBQ


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention how much fun it was watching guys walking around with straps for no reason.  Do people really need straps for 225lb shoulder shrugs?  Do they need straps for bicep curls and overhead presses?  

One associate at the gym looks like he works out.  The rest or just the average person looking for a job.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I forgot to mention how much fun it was watching guys walking around with straps for no reason.  Do people really need straps for 225lb shoulder shrugs?  Do they need straps for bicep curls and overhead presses?
> 
> One associate at the gym looks like he works out.  The rest or just the average person looking for a job.



Best one i saw was a guy wearing straps for military press. It's not only stupid and un-necessary, but dangerous too!

They're usually the same guys who don't take their lifting belt off for the entire three hours they generally spend in the gym, even for lat pulldowns and machine curls 

Also, workouts are looking good, dude! Great numbers!


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Best one i saw was a guy wearing straps for military press. It's not only stupid and un-necessary, but dangerous too!
> 
> They're usually the same guys who don't take their lifting belt off for the entire three hours they generally spend in the gym, even for lat pulldowns and machine curls
> 
> Also, workouts are looking good, dude! Great numbers!



Thanks Gaz.  I need to stay consistent.  This is by far my weakness.  I am sure I have potential of big numbers, but I allow something to always interfere.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2010)

Thats life dude. Something will ALWAYS get in the way of lifting. The fact that most people here do this aswell as regular jobs and other life stuff and you STILL manage to hit numbers like yours makes the effort mean a hell of a lot more. If we were pro, of course we'd lift more!

Just keep hitting it and stuff will happen, man. Consistency is my achilles heel also - i just want to try out every style of training ever invented, haha.


----------



## suprfast (May 25, 2010)

I was planning on walking in and getting my chest day of BGB out of the way and sure enough there was a crowd around the benches.  Don't worry though the squat rack was being used as a coat rack.  After pissing someone off and moving their shit, back to work on the legs.  It doesn't get any better than legs.

Squats
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x5
335x5

Leg Press
540x8
720x8
810x4(last rep was a doozy, had no choice but to assist with my arms).

On the plus side of everything, I double checked my form and it was in fact in check.  The sore lower back is from zero padding on the seat.

Alternating bicep curls
40x5
45x5
50x5
55x4

hammer curls
40x8
45x6

Hopped on the treadmill at 4.5mph for 10 minutes to cool the legs down from a good workout.


----------



## suprfast (May 27, 2010)

All these people cutting(ahem...Curt James) and making me feel like a fat ass.  I think I am going to try my best to back to 200-205ish.  I'm sitting at 215-220 right now as i purposely have been eating a lot to aid in my strength starting back up(don't know if I should have, but placebo effect tells me it worked).  Now I think it's time.  I'll start with 2500 calories and go from there for 2-3 weeks.  Ill do this until I stop dropping weight.  

MUST STAY ON TRACK.  MUST STAY ON TRACK.


----------



## suprfast (May 27, 2010)

I officially hate chest days.  I feel like such a weenie.

Flat bench
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 1 (I went for rep #2 and quickly learned how to roll the bar off the body.  

incline dumbbells
60's x 8
65's x 8
70's x 5

incline flys
35's x 10
40' x 8
45' x 8

Rack Pulls
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 5

I stopped because they lowest setting on the gym's rack is about two inches above my knee.  These limit my range and do not feel any workout other then working my grip strength.

seated rows
160 x 8
180 x 8
200 x 8

Ran on the treadmill for 10 minutes at 5mph.

All in all, today felt like a non productive day.  Can I just be the reverse of everyone else in the gym and just work legs?

kris


----------



## Marat (May 27, 2010)

Regarding the rack pulls,

Does your gym have step aerobics platforms?
My gym's pins are set pretty high as well and I found that standing on those platforms gets the bar to where I prefer to have it.


----------



## suprfast (May 27, 2010)

Now that just might work.  I was trying to think outside the box, and instead I should have been thinking on the box.  Thanks M11
kris


----------



## suprfast (Jun 1, 2010)

I had to stand on 45lb plates to raise myself just a tad more since the pin height cannot go lower.
Rack Pulls
5 x 225
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405
5 x 455

Bent over rows
8 x 135
8 x 185
8 x 205

Seated rows
8 x 160
8 x 180
8 x 200

Flat Bench
5 x 185
5 x 205
5 x 225

Incline dumbbell press
8 x 55's
8 x 60's
8 x 65's

Incline dumbbell flys
8 x 30's
8 x 40's
8 x 45's

butterfly machine apparatus
8 x 145
8 x 160

I hate chest workouts.  I need serious help.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Great looking workouts, dude!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

BGB is a great training protocol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> BGB is a great training protocol. Keep up the good work.



Thanks Gaz and Juggernaut.  I love my lower body workouts and even love doing back workouts, but the damn chest will be the death of me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep plugging away on it. You'll see results. A good tip to remember-that I've seen in many of my clients who have a similiar issue is that you can slightly raise the back a little bringing the chest up to isolate it a bit more.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite day, quad dominant

squats
5 x 225
5 x 295
5 x 315
5 x 335
1 x 365(back to matching my one rep personal best)

leg press(just found out the sled itself is labeled at 118lbs, so all weights are with the 118lbs sled)
8 x 658
8 x 748
8 x 838
4 x 928

seated alternating curls
5 x 40's
5 x 45's
5 x 50's
5 x 55's

hammer curls
8 x 40's
8 x 45's


----------



## suprfast (Jun 12, 2010)

Cutting has to be the most annoying part of working out.  Why oh why can I not have a body like a 130lb guy that just cannot gain weight that eats all day.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if I would lose strength on a cut?  If so, is it drastic?  Could there be too many variables to determine this?  I know I am not maxed out at my current potential, so I am hoping that more consistent in the gym on a cut would still yield progress in lifting weight gains.


This is what I am ending the day with

Calories-2388
Fat-107
Carbs-140
Protein-213

Next week will be off so I know really getting it in track now might be pointless but it is just a mental game.  Taking the kids to Disneyland in LA.  Current stops include, Pinks hot dogs, tommys burgers, and of course a trip to LA without getting great tasting pastrami is a big no no, Langer's deli.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 18, 2010)

Working hard to get my weight back down.  218lbs this morning, down from 224 from last week.  Long ways to go to get back to 200.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^Get 200!



suprfast said:


> Does anyone know if I would lose strength on a  cut?  If so, is it drastic?



But, yeah, I'm pretty sure most lose strength on a cut.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 18, 2010)

Didnt think it would be easy but Im bouncing right back from a brutal Disneyland trip with the kids.  I ate, I drank, I regret.

Calories - 2395
Fat - 99g
Carbs - 151g
Protein - 220g

Did get a chance to try a quick lift with the son.  He had better form






Daughter also is stronger than I










Now what o what did I do wrong.  I heard the hype about Pinks and had to give them a shot.  My review, I had better from a local guy that just passed away.  





Langer's Deli.  This pastrami was top notch.  I have yet to get my pastrami to be anywhere near this close. 





Desert after the land was a vodka on the rocks, two olives.  I regret eating so crappy, but it was the first time taking both kids to disneyland and we went all out.






I really hope all the pics work.  I linked from my facebook


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^FANTASTIC PICS! And if you can't cheat at Disney then where are you going to cheat! Glad you had such a great time. 






He's giving this his top effort!


----------



## suprfast (Jun 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^FANTASTIC PICS! And if you can't cheat at Disney then where are you going to cheat! Glad you had such a great time.



I did sleep with daisy, but my wife was okay with it so its not cheating!!!

Thanks Curt.  My wife finally saw the light at the end of the tunnel to not DIET but monitor calories.  She is up to day 2 and she has stopped herself from carb loading like usual.  My goal is 195-200 and hers is 105-110(from 125-130).  This was the main reason I fell off.  Teamwork this shit.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

^Let's hear it for teamwork! Wishing you both success.

Old punchline... 
*
Mickey to divorce lawyer:* "No, no, no! I didn't say she was _crazy_. I said she was [expletive deleted]ing Goofy!"


----------



## suprfast (Jun 19, 2010)

another end of the day.  I need to get into the gym, but we are in the process of moving.  I can still eat healthy at least.

Calories - 2313
Fat - 96g
Carbs - 176g
Protein - 189g

Tomorrow is father's day and I know it will turn into my cheat day.  I will try my best to restrain.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)

Another day

Calories - 2275
Fat - 121g
Carbs - 110g
Protein - 192g


Fats were higher than I wanted, but overall calories were lower.  Going to try to make the gym tomorrow.  Hopefully this is the last week of skipping out.  Working on moving to a new city, finding time isnt coming easy.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

Today was a bit heavier than I wanted to be, but I put a lot of greens in me.  

Calories - 2507
Fat - 120
Carbs - 132
Protein - 224

I really should ditch the red meat on a daily basis.  I get way more filled with chicken breast since I can eat more of it.  Its all mental though...STARVING

I should make the gym tomorrow.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 24, 2010)

Calories - 2485
Fat - 119g
Carbs - 144g
Protein - 225g

I need to drop about 10g of carbs and 10g of fat.  I like where my protein is at.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally all moved and back to my eating good again.  It needs a jump start so I am going to aim low all week.

Calories- 1891
Fat - 58g
Carbs - 113g
Protein - 230g

I do not even want to know what I weight right now.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 9, 2010)

Yesterdays workout.  Finally made it to the new gym and rack pulls are back.  This gym is more old school and less modern so we have lots of throw weights around rooms.  I had to cut it short because I found out in the middle of my workout day care was closing.  

Flat Bench
5 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 205
5 x 225
5 x 225

incline dumbbell bench
40s x 8
45s x 8
50s x 8
55s x 8

incline dumbbell flys
25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 8

Rack pulls
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 2
This is where I was informed day care just closed.  BASTARDS.

Overall this all felt good getting back into things.  I also saw the biggest buffest black dude that struggled to get 225lbs up in the bench.  He actually pinned himself down.  At first I thought he was doing high reps, and he told us that that was his first rep.  He was built for "speed, not strength".  I laughed at him.


Yesterdays macros

Calories - 2064
Fat - 88
Carbs - 126
Protein - 197


----------



## suprfast (Jul 26, 2010)

Back to it, and I have a follower.  My wife is tired of not seeing results from pilates or yoga so she started doing BGB with me.  I am very proud of her and we are taking baby steps to get her "BUILT".  She has her diet in check.

Bench Press
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225

Incline dumbbell press
8 x 50s
8 x 60s
8 x 65s
7 x 75s

Incline dumbbell flys
8 x 30s
8 x 35s
8 x 35s

Rack Pulls
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
3 x 365(bar gets extra moist and very hard to grip.  I have the strength, but I miss my chalk.

Seated Rows
8 x 
8 x 
8 x 
8 x 
None of the weights on the seated rows were labeled.  I just kept increasing weight until my last set made me struggle.

Day 1 for the misses.  I am so happy that she decided to come to the dark side.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess I should post some shit

Bench Press
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 230
4 x 235

Incline Dumbbell
8 x 60's
8 x 65's
8 x 70's
6 x 75's

Incline Dumbbell Flys
8 x 35's
8 x 40's
8 x 45's
8 x 50's

Rack Pull
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
4 x 365(I need to find something to use for grip.  Maybe the weird looking BACK GRIP things)

seated rows
8 x 185
8 x 205
8 x 225
8 x 225


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I am finally on the road to being back.  I have not posted in some time but I have still hit the iron

Bench Press
5 x 225
5 x 230
5 x 235
5 x 240
5 x 245
(this is great since my best one rep max was 265)

Incline dumbbell presses
8 x 65's
8 x 70's
8 x 75's
4 x 80's

Incline Fly's
8 x 35's
8 x 45's
8 x 45's
8 x 50's

Rack Pulls
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
3 x 405(taking chalk to gym next week.  My grip is strong, its the damn sweat.  I get almost as sweaty palms lifting weights as i do beating off)

Seated rows
8 x 170
8 x 190
8 x 200

Sat in the pool while the kids splashed me.  More perks to going to the gym, day care and a pool.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2010)

Great numbers, never seen anyone use chalk in my gym, ive been considering it but not sure if i will get told off lol, trying to avoid having to use straps, because ive not had to so far.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks dave.  I came from using my home gym where I could use chalk blast my own music and workout however I want.  Opted for a gym so I could get my wife and kids involved so I knew some sacrifices would be made.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2010)

Squats
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295
5 x 315
5 x 295

Leg Press
8 x 540
8 x 630
4 x 720(I think I will find a new workout.  The leg press machine can only handle 700lbs before it goes metal to metal and almost impossible to press linear)

GHR FTMFW
10
10
10
10

Seated alternating bicep curls
5 x 35
5 x 40
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55

standing hammer curls
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55

Done and done.  Im out


----------



## suprfast (Aug 20, 2010)

After todays workout I was beat.  I actually didn't finish the last set thanks in part to the new workout Built suggested.  I will finish next week.

Hang Clean and Press
125 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 4

Arnold Press
45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 5(not sure what happened, I usually do this weight)

Bent over side laterals
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

And here is the change.  Normally I just do weighted chins.  Built said to do weighted negatives just focusing on the down, not the up.

Weighted negatives, as slow as possible
5 x bw
5 x 10
5 x 25
5 x 50
0 x anything for last set

Usually I would add lat pull downs in higher rep but I couldnt move my arms.

good day.

GAZ, the hang cleans do wonders on grip strength for me. My forearms feel like grapefruits when Im done.

kris


----------



## Phineas (Aug 20, 2010)

suprfast said:


> After todays workout I was beat.  I actually didn't finish the last set thanks in part to the new workout Built suggested.  I will finish next week.
> 
> Hang Clean and Press
> 125 x 5
> ...



Amazing numbers of the hang cleans and press, my friend.

I agree that hang cleans are a brutal forearm/grip workout.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Amazing numbers of the hang cleans and press, my friend.
> 
> I agree that hang cleans are a brutal forearm/grip workout.



My goal is to rep 225 over my head.  Then my goal will go up again, and again.  Short term goals.  I have no long term goals except for more weight than the short term.  

To sum it up, my long term goals are a series of never ending short term goals


----------



## Phineas (Aug 20, 2010)

suprfast said:


> My goal is to rep 225 over my head.  Then my goal will go up again, and again.  Short term goals.  I have no long term goals except for more weight than the short term.
> 
> To sum it up, my long term goals are a series of never ending short term goals



Sick. Rep for how many?


----------



## suprfast (Aug 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Sick. Rep for how many?



I saw on the other forum(wannabebig) there was a strong man guy my size doing 17 reps over his head(log weight in a comp).  Not that I want to do that(I wouldn't mind) but it was motivation.  

Right now I am stuck on the low reps of 5.  When I hit that, I will move the weight up.  

On a plus side, I wanted to make love to myself for the first time(the rest of the times I do it was out of love) after I saw myself in the mirrors at the gym after todays workout.  Hang cleans really blow the back up and pump the biceps indirectly.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 23, 2010)

Bench Press
5 x 225
5 x 235
5 x 240
5 x 245
3 x 250(most I repped ever, so I am happy)

incline dumbbell press
8 x 65's
8 x 70's
4 x 75's(I haven't a clue what happened here.  I did this last week with ease)
Didnt even make set 4

Incline dumbbell flys
8 x 30's
8 x 35's
8 x 40's
8 x 45's(overall 5lbs down from last week, this must have been one of those weeks).

Rack pulls(no straps no nothing)
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
3 x 405(grip is feeling way stronger.  If it was drier from sweat or my grip was a little better 5 x 405 will be a breeze)

seated rows
8 x 170
8 x 190
8 x 200

Good workout overall, just disappointed on the bench press.  I was hoping 5lbs a week would be doable, but I might have to slow it down a bit.

I should be posting pics soon, I feel bigger than ever.

kris


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a bad week so far.  I am really feeling fatigued.  

Squats
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295
3 x 315(WTF)
7 x 225

Single leg leg press
8 x 180
8 x 270
8 x 360(fatigued again, so i did two legs slow and low at this pansy weight)

GHR
10
10
10
10
Finally something that at least felt good

Alternating seated bicep curls
5 x 35
5 x 40
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55

standing hammer curls
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 50

WTF is up with my numbers this week??


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

for your bw 225 overhead presses are great iam 255 now and do seated presses with that but your lighter but thats awesoime brother good job. and your squat  is good to. i use 225.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks unclem.  I am on a 2300 calorie deficit right now so I expect some of my weights to go down.  It is just discouraging when you actually see them.  Trying to find a goal weight of 195 before I start a rugged "12 week" bulk if you catch my drift.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 30, 2010)

Trying to redeem myself from a crappy last week.

Bench Press
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225

Incline dumbbell press
8 x 70
8 x 75
8 x 75
8 x 75

Incline flys
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45

Rack pulls
5 x 225(overhand grips)
5 x 275(overhand grips)
5 x 315(mixed grips)
5 x 315(mixed grips)
5 x 315(mixed grips)

seated rows
8 x 180
8 x 190
8 x 200

calves
10 x bw(each leg, 3 down hold, 1 up hold)
10 x bw(" " )
10 x bw (" " )

Abs
2 sets of supermans till fatigue(roughly 30 seconds each).


----------



## suprfast (Sep 2, 2010)

Down to 216.  Trying to hit that 200 mark again(and 195 for the first time in AGES).  Next stop 210.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 9, 2010)

Been sick and lost some strength this past week, so hope to get it all back.

Was able to do some cardio.  30 minutes on the treadmill at 5mph.  

I think I will try to add more cardio to my workouts(at the end).


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2010)

got some energy today so i thought i would work the favorite muscles again

single arm overhead dumbbell press
50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8

arnold press
40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8

bent over side laterals
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

standing calf raises

30 minutes on the treadmill at 6mph for 3 miles

216.5 lbs and dropping


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

405lb rack pull, love rack pulls as a change up to deadlift and thats a strong rack pull


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 405lb rack pull, love rack pulls as a change up to deadlift and thats a strong rack pull



thanks man.  I plan to sneak chalk into the gym and do more.  my issue is my sweaty hands


----------



## suprfast (Sep 20, 2010)

Seems like every time I have good gains something comes up.  Everyone in the house was sick as a dog for the last two weeks.  It's gone, and I am back in the gym

Good news is I was able to focus on my macros the whole time and I am down to 214, from 225(about a one month process).

Flat bench
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x3

incline dumbbell bench
60x8
65x8
70x8

incline flys
30x8
35x8
40x8

rack pulls
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

seated rows
150x8
160x8
170x8

10 minutes on the treadmill @ 5mph


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2010)

seated alternating bicep curls
5x35
5x40
5x45
5x50
5x55

hammer curls
8x35
8x40
8x45
8x50

overhead cable curls
10x30
10x40

squats
5x5x225

lunges
8x95
8x115

1 mile on treadmill for 10 minutes @6mph

I hope in two weeks times my strength is back and my DOMS are gone from being sick and not seeing the gym for two weeks

215 lbs and dropping


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2010)

Dumbbell flat bench
75 x 7
80 x 7
90 x 5
95 x 5 
100 x 5

Incline dumbbell bench
60 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8

Incline flys
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

rack pulls
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5

seated rows
180 x 8
190 x 8
200 x 8

First time trying flat bench with dumbbells and I think I like it more than barbell.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 27, 2010)

seated alternating dumbbell curls
35 x 5
40 x 5
45 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5

hammer curls
40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8

squats
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 2

walking barbell lunges
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 4

GHR
2 sets of 10


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

Numbers are coming back, really happy about this

Made a late run to the gym so only could work out triceps.  

Weighted dips
5 x bw(bw is 213 right now)
5 x bw + 10
5 x bw + 20
5 x bw + 35
5 x bw + 55
5 x bw + 70
It was my first time using a belt instead of a backpack.  Works so much better.

skull crushers
8 x 65
8 x 75
8 x 85
6 x 95

Single arm tricep pulldowns

10 x 30
10 x 40


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

Thought I would throw up a pic since I have yet to do that on this one.  

I went hollywood undead with it.







I still have a good amount of fat to lose.  213 right now.  target goal is 195.  I am down from 225 in about 6 weeks.  I know a good portion has come off fast, but I am sure it will be slowing down and my dedication will need to increase.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 30, 2010)

hang cleans w/ press
5 x 95
5 x 115
5 x 135
5 x 155
5 x 165

arnold press
8 x 50
8 x 55
6 x 65

bent over side lats
10 x 25
10 x 30
10 x 35

weights chins
5 x bw(213)
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw
OKAY, so they were not weighted this time.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 4, 2010)

I really feel the strength making an appearance. 

dumbbell flat bench
5 x 75
5 x 85
5 x 95
5 x 100
2 x 110(honestly the most I have ever done.  looking for 5 next week).

incline dumbbell press
8 x 65
8 x 70
8 x 80

incline dumbbell flys
10 x 30
10 x 35
10 x 45

rack pulls
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405(finally found my chalk.  it is amazing what a dry grip will produce)

seated rows
8 x 180
8 x 200
8 x 220

today was a damn good day.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 6, 2010)

seated dumbbell curls
5x 40
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55
5 x 60

Hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55

Squats
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295


----------



## suprfast (Oct 8, 2010)

POWER DAY.  I think its all coming back

Weighted dips
5 x BW
5 x BW +45
5 x BW + 70
5 x BW + 90
5 x BW + 90(never have done 90 before, did it twice to the full workout)

tricep extensions
8 x 30(each arm)
8 x 50(each arm)

RDL(all chalk, no straps)
5 x 135
5 x 225
5 x 315
3 x 405
3 x 405

Ran short on time.  taking little guy to school

First time doing RDL in a long time and I have to say, I have missed these.  Impressed with the weight since I have not done them in a long time.  I have however never stopped with rack pulls so this might be a help.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

suprfast said:


> got some energy today so i thought i would work the favorite muscles again
> (snip)
> 
> 30 minutes on the treadmill at 6mph for 3 miles
> ...



Weight dropping and still super strong. Good stuff!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Weight dropping and still super strong. Good stuff!



Thanks curt.

On a side note, after looking at videos, I was closer to a stiff leg dead lift than an RDL.  After lifting off the ground it was a full motion rack pull.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2010)

Dumbbell flat bench
5 x 75
5 x 85
5 x 95
5 x 100
4 x 110

Dumbbell incline bench
8 x 65
8 x 75
6 x 85

Dumbbell incline flys
10 x 30
10 x 35
10 x 40

Woot 1000th post


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2010)

I took a week off for the hell of it(school and mid terms) and WOW.  It must have been the best damn week off ever.  I ate a lot that I should not have, but I can make that back up.  

Good news, POWER IS WAY THE FUCK UP.  Who knew taking a week off and resting, then hitting it hard is a good thing(so i have read).

Dumbbell flat bench
7 x 65(warm ups)
5 x 85
5 x 90
5 x 95
5 x 100
5 x 110(number 5 damn near killed me but I got it up.  I stalled probably close to three seconds before I was finally able to make the push)
1 x 120(thinking I was big shit on the last set i thought WTF, lets do the 120's.   I hit it once then gravity took its toll).  My new one rep max if you will.

dumbbell incline bench
8 x 65
8 x 70
7 x 75(i sensed fatigue setting it)

incline flys
10 x 35
10 x 40
10 x 45

Now for the fun stuff

Rack Pulls(as always bare handed lots of chalk, not gloves, straps, hooks, pussies allowed.)
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405
5 x 455

seated rows
8 x 200
8 x 220
6 x 250

standing calf raises
10 x 110
10 x 110


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2010)

seated alternating bicep curls
5 x 40(warm up)
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55
5 x 60
3 x 65

Standing hammer curls
8 x 50
8 x 55
8 x 60

squats
7 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
1 x 365

barbell lunges
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 185


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2010)

Shit has been feeling good.  I am still on a cut, but I have increased my calories to make the cut slower.  I am not in a hurry to get to 195-205 feeling as good as I feel.  My jeans are still feeling loose so the weight I am losing might be good for nothing fat.  Picked up a few pounds after having fun for a week of eating.  

Current weight 217 this morning, but down from 225(again), up from 213 which I think was a good amount of water weight.  

hang cleans w/ press
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 2

arnold press
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8

dumbbell shrugs
120 x 10
85 x 10

weighted chins(bw 217)
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw +10
3 x bw +25

bent bar pullovers(will never do these again, i hate the bent bar)
75 x 8
85 x 8


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2010)

weighted dips(bw is about 215)
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw +45
5 x bw +90
5 x bw+45

single arm tricep pull downs
8 x 30
8 x 40
8 x 50

deadlifts(reseting to floor each rep)
5 x 225(warm up)
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405(last two were heavvvvvy)
5 x 315


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> weighted dips(bw is about 215)
> 5 x bw
> 5 x bw
> 5 x bw +45
> ...


 
psst....wanna know why?  Because you fuckin pulled 405 for reps!  Not many people can do that, congrats on reaching reserved territory


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks stewart.  This is only the second time I have done deads in about 7-8 months(last time was last week).  Something hit me and said, "SELF, you will see results if you stop skipping workouts."  Wow, was I right about that.  My legs are blown for the day.  Going to try flat bench barbell in a few weeks.  Been playing with dumbbells and enjoying it. 

I did come up with a new goal.
3/4/5
3 plates for bench (315)
4 plates for squats (405)
5 plates for deadlifts (495)


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2010)

Flat bench barbell
10 x 135 warm up
5 x 225
5 x 235(I really was not digging barbell after doing dumbbell for the last month, went back to dumbbell)
Flat bench dumbbell
5 x 95
5 x 100
5 x 110
2 x 120

incline dumbbell 
8 x 70
8 x 75
8 x 85

incline flys
10 x 35
10 x 40

rack pulls(yea boyyyyy, light weight)
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405
5 x 455
3 x 495(personal best for 1 rep and definately for three rep).  I felt my upper back rounding just a tad, not sure what do to here.  Again, no straps, all chalk.

seated rows
8 x 235
8 x 245


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 27, 2010)

You are a strong dude.  How long have you been training?

Your upper back doesn't have to stay neutral.  In fact a lot of lifters advocate upper back rounding.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You are a strong dude.  How long have you been training?
> 
> Your upper back doesn't have to stay neutral.  In fact a lot of lifters advocate upper back rounding.



Been off and on seriously for about three years but working out "normal" for about 10 years.  It is hard to make a serious claim when I am off and on though.

Seems like I fall under the weight lifting myths.  I try to make sure form is top notch, and I know its hard when lifting max weights, but I still try the best.  I have posted videos on the past on techniques and work from them to improve what I am doing.  

I appreciate you checking out the thread.  It has been getting lonely in here.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably had the worst workout in ages.  Short, pointless, and just exhausted from yesterday's rack pull still.

squats
10 x 135(warm up)
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 295
5 x 315
2 x 335(my body shut down and I knew legs were done even though I didn't even get a chance to get started).

dumbbell bicep curls
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55
5 x 60

At this point I opted that I take the rest of the day off.  I guess this is one of the times when the body says, "if you keep working out, something is about to get injured."


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Been off and on seriously for about three years but working out "normal" for about 10 years.  It is hard to make a serious claim when I am off and on though.
> 
> Seems like I fall under the weight lifting myths.  I try to make sure form is top notch, and I know its hard when lifting max weights, but I still try the best.  I have posted videos on the past on techniques and work from them to improve what I am doing.
> 
> I appreciate you checking out the thread.  It has been getting lonely in here.



Form is great and lifting weights properly is essential, but at some point you're going to have to lift a heavy weight and nothing is going to be ideal when you're lifting at or near maximum loads.

To me you have to get past the idea that every rep needs to be absolutely perfect.  There's only one way to build confidence under the bar at a max weight and that's to lift at that max weight.  You can do endless sets with lighter weights and think that you're nailing your form, but when you add weight to the bar your lift isn't going to look anything like what it did in training.  I've seen so many guys who worry about this and do lots of repetitions of an exercise at a lighter weight - their form usually goes to hell once they add weight to the bar.

There was an extremely successful Bulgarian weightlifting coach named Abadjiev who had his lifters doing max singles in every workout.  He figured these same things out and his lifters won tons of medals.  The more they lifted at or near max weights, the better their technique became.

Your journal is great.  I like reading the journals with strength training goals and methods.  Bodybuilding training really isn't my thing.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the information.  I really appreciate feedback and use it to my advantage.  

I try to star away fom one rep lifts because of the risk of injury involved.  I guess that is the body building side of me(if there is such a think for my pudgey ass).  My goal is to find a middle ground from power lifting and body building.  I do not want 8% bf but at the same time I don't care to much how strong i am if I am 300 lbs.  


Update.
218 lbs and short term goal of 210 cut.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I brought it back from yesterday's horrible workout

hang cleans w/ press
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 4

standing single arm overhead press(using the legs for the push, whatever the hell this workout is called)
8 x 50
8 x 60
8 x 70

dumbbell shrugs(I must admit this is the first time I ever used straps, and I feel dirty)
10 x 120
12 x 120
12 x 120

weighted chins
5 x bw(217)
5 x bw
5 x bw +10
5 x bw +10
5 x bw

dumbbell front shoulder raises
8 x 20
8 x 25
8 x 30

I actually stretched after todays workout


----------



## suprfast (Nov 2, 2010)

quick workout

dumbbell flat bench
5 x 55 warm up
5 x 75 
5 x 85
5 x 95
5 x 100
4 x 110

dumbbell incline bench
8 x 55
8 x 60
8 x 65

dumbbell incline flys
8 x 30
8 x 35

seated rows
8 x 170
8 x 190


----------



## suprfast (Nov 9, 2010)

Cutting cutting cutting.  I hate this.  

Took some advice from GTBMED and going to give it a shot.  Lowering volume, but attempting to keep the weights heavy as possible

dumbbell flat bench
65's x 8 warm up
85 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

low incline dumbbell bench
65 x 5
70 x 5
75 x 5
80 x 5
85 x 5

incline dumbbell flys
35 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 8

Current body weight is 213.  Looking for 205(by december) then to 195(by february)


----------



## suprfast (Nov 11, 2010)

Squats
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 5
Most powerful I have felt on squats in a long time

Barbell walking lunges
135 x 5(each leg)
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5

dumbbell curls
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55

apparently day care closed early today for the holiday.  Wish they would have told me.

However today felt like an ASS workout.  Lunges for the win.  Going to go home and watch some gay porn and make it a full ass workout i guess.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2010)

dumbbell flat bench
65 x 10(warm up)
90 x 7
95 x 7
100 x 5
110 x 5

incline dumbbell bench
60 x 8
75 x 8
90 x 8(new PB)

incline dumbbell flys
40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8(new PB)

Rack pulls
315 x 5(I cant believe how light this feels now)
365 x 5
405 x 5
455 x 5
495 x 2(I have a video, thought I do okay on form.  will post it after class)

Tbar rows
+90 x 12
+180 x 10
+ 225 x 12


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2010)

Ill have the video of the rack pulls later.  Snapped this at the gym.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is the video I promised.  Taken with a POS iphone so the quality blows.  

Lost my grip on rep 2 otherwise I am sure I could have knocked out a third.  
Till next week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naRqTGj1VuM

How do you put the video directly here?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to increase reps.  Not sure why yet, but it sounded like a good idea when i was talking to myself.

flat dumbbell press
8 x 55(warm ups)
8 x 80
8 x 90
8 x 100

incline dumbbell press
8 x 60(warm up)
8 x 70
8 x 80
8 x 90

incline dumbbell flys
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 55


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2010)

squats
12 x 135(warm up)
8 x 225
8 x 275
8 x 295

walking barbell lunges
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 185

seated alternating bicep curls
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 50

standing hammer curls
8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 50


----------



## suprfast (Feb 25, 2011)

WTF.  Back to square zero.  

Moved for college, no gym in sight that I could use during my off class hours.  

Been running so all my strength gains are most likely gone.  Good news is, endurance is up like a mofo.  Trying to get back into my running shape from highschool.  

Running the Bay to Breakers this year and will be shooting for a sub 1hr.  

Confiscated my powerblocks from my brother in law since he stopped working out so I will have 90lbs of dumbbells to try to pick any gains back up.

Hope to start logging again, but don't think I am going to drop my running at all. Might make lifting secondary to this.  Steady 210 lbs since I started running.  A lot easier to maintain for myself with the increased cardio(although I am sure its lost muscle mass).

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Feb 28, 2011)

Ran 5 miles today in 44:34.  Bay 2 breakers training.  will start with weight lifting again tomorrow.  all I have is Dumbbells though.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 2, 2011)

5 miles on the nose in 43:57 according to runkeeper app on the droid.
Feel free to join my running community krislewis76's Profile | RunKeeper

I actually made it to a gym today.  We have a new recreation center on campus of the university so I thought I would give it a try.  Looks like everything I could ever need, minus the douchebags standing around trying to impress the girls.  Isnt that what parties are for, get the fuck out of my gym.
Then the two ass hats that werent lifting but asking what each other TOOK.  WTF.  I take this stuff called JACKED OFF.  Supposed to be you huge...like Ron fucken Jeremy.  Go tug each other in the locker room.


Anyhow to the real shit and it was PATHETIC.  I havent touched a weight in over a month, if not closer to a month and a half.

Flat bench dumbbells
50x8
65x8
85x7
100x2

Incline bench dumbbells
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 7

incline flys
20 x 10
30 x 10

Squat(now this was WEAK, and i felt every bit of it)
135 x 8
225 x 5


Called it a day.  Ill try to get into the gym more to work my strength back up.

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Mar 8, 2011)

Monday I got some more miles in.  Feeling really strong through 3-4 miles now and slow down slightly for the last two.

5 miles @ 42:42

Puts it at just above 8:20 per mile.  Real world running too, none of the fake treadmill shit.

Hope to get 5-7 miles in tomorrow and then some weights.  Will post tomorrow results

kris


----------



## suprfast (Mar 9, 2011)

2.5 miles in 20 minutes.  

then i did some bench and squat.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

I was all over the place today on my workout, on purpose, just trying to hit random muscles since I wont be able to hit the gym again until WED.
All in all I am happy with what I have kept after not seeing a single weight in almost two months(minus this last week)

Deadlifts
135 x 10
225 x 8
315 x 5
365 x 3(decided this was good enough, or else I would regret it tomorrow)

did some meaningless overhead presses, dumbbell curls, and seated rows, then shot some hoops for about 75 minutes.

Happy my strength is just right around the corner from being back to the norm.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 7, 2011)

Been running like a mad man.  Decided to go back to my roots of hitting the road and its been so damn fun.  Definitely not much weight lifting(good thing since I dont have any weights), but its been a blast.  Started barefoot running because of problems in my feet and no insole, shoe, arch support have worked.  Having slight issues with pain with the barefoot running but from what I read it was excepted.  The feel fatigued and the soreness from the arch is extremely minimal.  

Bay 2 breakers this May, looking for a marathon in July or august.  Plan to do a 300 mile back ride in three to four days(SF to pismo beach) in July.  This summer is going to fucken ROCK.

Might also sneak in a trip to yosemite national park(its in my back yard) and climb the full face of half dome.  

CANT STOP ME NOW.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally all settled into the new place and back at the gym.  Didnt think I was going to be able to find another gym so i started running and cycling.  I dont think ill stop doing either of those, but back in the gym to hit it hard.  Numbers are WAY WAY WAY down.  Almost 3-4 months since I lifted a single weight, if not longer.

dumbbell bench
50s x 8
65s x 8
70s x 5
75s x 5
80s x 4

incline dumbbell bench
55's x 8
60s x 8
65s x 8

incline flys
25 x 10
30 x 10

rack pulls (after all this time still happy that I have some strength left)
225 x 5
305 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 5
I gave up here just to protect myself for the first few weeks.  DOMS are going to kick my ass, i can feel it.

bent over rows
135 x 8
135 x 8

Rode my bike to and from gym, maybe a total of two miles.  WAY too short considering im used to 20-30 mile bike rides.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 16, 2011)

This whole starting over thing sucks.  One month ill be back at 80%

Squats
8 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 225
5 x 245

Leg Press
8 x 270
8 x 540
3 x 630(was super pissed about this)

Could not find anything to do glute ham raises.  Not too worried since its my first week back.  Ill make it all up next week

Seated alternating bicep curls
5 x 35
5 x 35
5 x 35
5 x 35
5 x 35

Hammer curls
8 x 35
8 x 35
8 x 35

DOMS are a PITA right now.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 17, 2011)

Keeping it real, as unreal as the numbers are

hang cleans
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135

arnold press
8 x 40
8 x 40
8 x 40

bent over side lats
10 x 25
10 x 25
10 x 25

chins
5 x bw(208 this morning)
5 x bw
4 x bw

barbell pullovers
8 x 60
8 x 60
8 x 60

did some abs and calves

ended it all with a bike ride.  just shy of 10 miles at 4:09 pace(includes stopping for traffic lights etc...)

Cycling Activity 10.71 mi | RunKeeper


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2011)

back is responding nicely again, chest...well never really had a good chest.

rack pulls
2 x warm up
5 x 405
5 x 405
5 x 405
5 x 405
5 x 405
2 x 495(shitty form, shouldnt have even attempted it)

bent over rows
8 x 135
8 x 135
8 x 135

dumbbell flat bench
5 x 60
5 x 70
5 x 85
5 x 85
5 x 75

incline dumbbell bench
8 x 55
8 x 55
8 x 55

incline flys
10 x 35
10 x 35
10 x 35


----------



## suprfast (Jun 23, 2011)

bad workout yesterday.  i think the heavy rack pulls put a strain on my right hamstring.  Ill let it rest a few days.  couldnt squat at all

squats
8 x 135
3 x 225(started feeling tightness in a not so good way, so i backed off)

dumbbell curls
5 x 50
5 x 50
5 x 45
5 x 45
5 x 45

hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45


----------



## suprfast (Jun 23, 2011)

hang cleans
5 x 145
5 x 145
5 x 145
5 x 145
5 x 145

arnold press
8 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45

bent over side lats
10 x 30
10 x 30
10 x 30

chins
5 x bw
5 x bw
3 x bw

barbell pullovers
8 x 60
8 x 60
8 x 60

Loving me baby got back all over again.  

Finished it up with a nice little bike ride.
Cycling Activity 11.83 mi | RunKeeper
11.83 miles @ 47:28


----------



## suprfast (Jun 24, 2011)

pretty weaksauce day if you ask me

RDL
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
3 x 365( i used to crank out 5 x 405, must get back to this)

lunges
8 x 135
8 x 135
8 x 135

cable pull downs
8 x (oops, forgot to check) 
3 sets of 8 total


----------



## suprfast (Jun 27, 2011)

dumbbell flat bench
5 x 65
5 x 75
5 x 85
3 x 95
4 x 85

incline dumbbell bench
8 x 55
8 x 65
8 x 65

incline flys
10 x 35
10 x 40
10 x 40

rack pulls
5 x 225
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405

bent over rows(dorian yates grip, just saw this on another thread.  I think i like them more this way)
8 x 185
8 x 185
8 x 185

some calves

A nice bike ride to hit the legs up a little on a non leg day.
20.05 mi bike ride
Cycling Activity 20.05 mi | RunKeeper


----------



## suprfast (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife likes how im progressing and she has dropped some weight dieting and now wants to join me at the gym, downfall is I have to join her at 5am.  GULP.  Well worth it though

Rack pulls
225 x 5(warm up)
315 x 5(warm up)
365 x 5
405 x 5
425 x 5
445 x 5
475 x 5(best full set of 5 weight, 495 is a 2 rep max months ago).

bent over rows
8 x 185
8 x 185
8 x 185

dumbbell flat bench
65 x 5
75 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 4
95 x 2

incline dumbbell bench
8 x 65
7 x 65
7 x 65

incline flys
10 x 40
10 x 40
10 x 40

Abs and calves.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally did it and hit the gym at 5am with my wife.  

squats
5 x 135(warmup)
5 x 225
5 x 245
5 x 255
5 x 275
5 x 295

Leg press
8 x 400
8 x 600
4 x 600

dumbbell bicep curls
5 x 45
5 x 45
5 x 45
5 x 45
5 x 45

hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45

In and out...


----------



## suprfast (Jul 12, 2011)

My hands were killing me today.  Went lighter on the rack pulls.  5am workouts are nuts.

Rack pull
5 x 225
5 x 315
5 x 405
5 x 425
5 x 455

Bent over rows
8 x 185
8 x 205
8 x 205

Flat dumbbell bench
5 x 65
5 x 75
5 x 85
5 x 85
3 x 90

Chest hates me.  Feels like I lost my strength.

Incline dumbbell bench
8 x 60
8 x 65
6 x 70

Incline flys
10 x 40(3 sets)

3 sets of 15 calves.  260lbs


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

squats
5 x 135(warmup)
5 x 225
5 x 245
5 x 275
5 x 295

leg press
8 x 360
8 x 450
8 x 540
8 x 630
Its starting to feel right again.  Should be back up to 900 soon.

GHR
2 sets of 10

seated dumbbell curls
5 x 40
5 x 40
5 x 40
5 x 45
5 x 45

hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Hang cleans
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135
5 x 135

Arnold press
8 x 40
8 x 40
8 x 40

bent over side lats
10 x 35
10 x 35
10 x 35

lat pulldown
5 x 160
5 x 170
5 x 170
5 x 170
5 x 170

pullovers
8 x 90
8 x 90


----------



## suprfast (Jul 20, 2011)

Deads
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
5 x 365
3 x 405

lunges
8 x 135
8 x 155
5 x 185

front squats
5 x 135
5 x 185
5 x 205

dips(bw=210)
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw
5 x bw

skullcrushers
8 x 70
8 x 70
8 x 70


----------



## suprfast (Jul 21, 2011)

damn good workout

rack pulls
5 x 225(warm up)
5 x 315(warm up)
5 x 405
5 x 455
3 x 475(WTF)
5 x 495(NEW PERSONAL BEST)
2 x 515(NEW NEW PERSONAL BEST)

underhand bent over rows
8 x 225
8 x 225
8 x 225

dumbbell bench
7 x 75
6 x 85
5 x 95
5 x 95
4 x 95(i hate chest)

incline dumbbell
8 x 65
6 x 65

donkey calves(3 second pause on bottom, 1 second hold on top...aka built method)
15 x 240
15 x 280
15 x 300

3 sets of abs


----------



## suprfast (Jul 26, 2011)

SLDL
5 x 225
5 x 315
5 x 365
5 x 405

seated rows
8 x 180
8 x 200
8 x 200

dumbbell bench
5 x 85
5 x 85
5 x 85
5 x 85
5 x 85

dumbbell incline
8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65

incline flys
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45

donkey calves(3 second pause at bottom, one second hold at top)
15 x 300
15 x 300
15 x 300


----------



## suprfast (Jul 27, 2011)

it really irritates me that the rack is used for shit that can be done anywhere else in the gym.  

squats
5 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 305
3 x 315(WTF??)

leg press
8 x 450
8 x 540
8 x 630

seated bicep curls
5 x 50s
5 x 50s
5 x 50s
5 x 50s
5 x 50s

hammer curls
8 x 50s
8 x 50s
8 x 50s


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2011)

Too lazy to post, but doesn't mean I missed the gym.

squats
warm up(135 x 5)
225 x 5
315 x 5
335 x 5
345 x 3(damn, so close).

leg press
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 8
16 plates x 8

seated bicep curls(dummbell)
5 x 5 x 50

hammer curls
3 x 8 x 50


----------



## suprfast (Aug 29, 2011)

Been lazy, havent posted, OBVIOUSLY.

Rack pulls
135 x 7(warm up)
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
545 x 3(new personal best, looking for six plates)

yates rows
225 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 8

dumbbell bench
85 x 5(warm up)
95 x 5
100 x 5
105 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 3

Incline bench dumbbell
85 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6

incline flys
40 x 10
42.5 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

suprfast said:


> it really irritates me that the rack is used for shit that can be done anywhere else in the gym.



kinda like the guy that throws 10's on each side of the Oly bar and proceeds to do curls???   LOL   It's NOT just our gym huh?


----------



## suprfast (Aug 30, 2011)

Still working to drop a few more lbs before I start that thing.

I am sitting at 216lbs right now.







and the hairy side





Its nothing to flap over


----------



## suprfast (Sep 6, 2011)

Rack pulls
8 x 225 (warm up honestly)
5 x 315
5 x 405
5 x 495
5 x 495
5 x 495

Ripped my callous off my right hand on the second 495 set.  Made for an interesting third set.  495 seems so easy now.

Yates rows
8 x 225
8 x 225
8 x 225

dumbbell flat bench
5 x 85(warm up)
5 x 100
5 x 105
4 x 120(someone stole my 110s at the last moment)

incline bench
8 x 85
4 x 85(not sure wtf happened)

incline flys
10 x 40
10 x 40
10 x 45

Donkey raises
15 x 400
15 x 400
15 x 400

I was walking like that guy from American Me.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

Yikes!  Ripped off a callous?   

that's funny about the incline presses (ok just funny to me)  because the same thing happened to me this morning..got to them and fell flat  

There's always the next workout...


----------



## suprfast (Sep 7, 2011)

Rack pulls are the death of my hands.  I lowered the weight to the 495 to go real slow and focus on form and I think gravity + time > skin.  

The incline was the weirdest shit.  I brought it down, pushed, and my right arm was like, "Fuck you, im sleeping."


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Rack pulls are the death of my hands.  I lowered the weight to the 495 to go real slow and focus on form and I think gravity + time > skin.
> 
> The incline was the weirdest shit.  I brought it down, pushed, and my right arm was like, "Fuck you, im sleeping."



lol - yeah know that feeling


----------



## suprfast (Sep 9, 2011)

hang cleans
5 x 105
5 x 115
5 x 135
5 x 145
5 x 155

military press(barbell)
5 x 105
5 x 115
5 x 125
5 x 135
5 x 145

arnold press
8 x 60
8 x 55
8 x 50

funky looking shrug machine
15 x 8 plates
12 x 12 plates
12 x 10 plates

chins
5 x 5 x 5(body weight, roughly 210-215)

cable lat pullover
10 x 60
10 x 80
8 x 90

donkey raises
15 x 400
15 x 400
15 x 400

I am fucken spent.  Damn good workout

On a side note.  I did GHR yesterday for the first time in months because I just found a way to rig something up.  

GHR and owning a recliner DONT MIX.  I cant put the recliner down.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

My workouts have been BLAH lately.  upping the calories though, and its making me feel like crap.  

squats(below parallel, ALWAYS, and slow, no bouncing)
15 x 135
8 x 225
5 x 275
5 x 315
3 x 335(kinda just shut off)

leg press
8 x 600
8 x 690
3 x 800(again, just shutting off on the last part)

GHR
3 sets x 10 reps

seated alternating curls
5 x 55
5 x 55
5 x 55
5 x 55
5 x 55

cross body hammer curls
8 x 55
8 x 55
8 x 55

single arm dumbbell preacher
10 x 35
10 x 35
10 x 45

My arms felt great today, but the legs felt lethargic for whatever reason.  
Tomorrow is an "off" today but plan to get on the bike and end up 20 miles somewhere.  Cardio is desperately needed.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 19, 2011)

This has to be one of my best damn workouts.  

warm up on the elliptical ski thing.

rack pulls
8 x 225
8 x 315
5 x 405
5 x 495
5 x 515
5 x 545(first time i hit this for 5's)

yates rows
8 x 225
8 x 225
8 x 225
I was hitting these with ease.  Normally I felt myself bouncing a lot, and this time I felt well under control.

seated rows
8 x 200
8 x 230

DB flat bench
6 x 100
6 x 105
5 x 110
4 x 120

DB incline
6 x 85
6 x 75
I failed here, miserably.  I do not know why.  This is about the time I run out of gas.

DB incline flys
10 x 45
10 x 50
10 x 50

donkey raises
15 x 400(whole stack)
15 x 400
15 x 400

ended it with a light cool down for 5 minutes on the stair climber.  Bad move, I love upstairs.


I was happy with the rack pulls.  Had a guy actually stop to say he was impressed, and more so because I don't use straps.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

Impressive #'s on the Rack's.. Love those!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 19, 2011)

katt said:


> Impressive #'s on the Rack's.. Love those!



I appreciate it.  

Looking for six plates soon.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2011)

Today just sucked on legs.  I had a weird feeling in my left knee.  Pushed through it because I still needed to get legs.  Never ever felt anything like this before.  Ill keep an eye on it but I still did okay.

Squats(hack)
8 x 2 plates per side
8 x 3 plates per side

squat rack opened up

squats
10 x 225
5 x 315
3 x 335
I really just felt weird about the knee

leg press
8 x 600(6 x 100lb plates)
8 x 690(6 x 100lb + 2 x 45)
5 x 800(8 x 100lb plates)

GHR
3 x 15 body weight

standing bicep curls-dumbbells
5 x 55
5 x 55
5 x 55
5 x 60
5 x 60

hammer curls
8 x 60
8 x 65
7 x 70

bent barbell curls
10 x 100
6 x 110


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 23, 2011)

cut or gtfo


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2011)

No reason to cut.  Once im in the rack I stick around for a few.  If you are using it for bicep curls then expect me to say something.  If you are using it for the purpose of utilizing a rack then I let it be.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 21, 2011)

suprfast said:


> If you are using it for bicep curls then expect me to say something.



Feel ya! Nothing more frustrating than have to wait for someone to finish their curls in the squat rack. Two totally different ends on the spectrum.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting here man.  Been posting in another log elsewhere on the forum but I could always restart this one.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 23, 2011)

Since EmekaO resurrected my thread thought Id do the same.

Trying to get back into things after a small injury and trying to learn how to get adjusted to 5am workouts.  

5 minutes cardio

hang cleans
10 x bar
10 x 95
10 x 115
10 x 135

standing overhead press(bb)
10 x 95
10 x 115
10 x 135
10 x 155

military presses(db)
10 x 45
10 x 50
10 x 55

chins
8 x bw
8 x bw
6 x bw

pullovers
10 x 60
10 x 80

calves

Next week im going to bring it back to where it should be.  This is all weak sauce status.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

Long story short, Wife has a Gluten allergy meaning no breads, pastas(gluten foods).  There are quite a few Gluten Free foods out there for pasta so we will be set.  I say we because I decided to join her in this.  Why you ask, why not.  It makes it easier when two people work together.  I am going to cut hard until April before I start bulking again.  Looking for 205lbs to build on.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

Decided to get a PM workout in.  Might do the same tomorrow then switch to the AM.  Holidays screw up my routine man.

5 minutes cardio

Rack pulls
10 x 135
10 x 225
10 x 315
10 x 405
8 x 495
2 x 585

bent over bb rows
10 x 225
10 x 225
10 x 225

seated cable rows
10 x 180
10 x 220
5 x 250

db flat bench
10 x 95
8 x 100
8 x 110
5 x 120

butterfly machine
10 x a lot
10 x a lot
10 x a lot


My apologies for the delayed start.  I always feel like it has to be perfect before starting.  From breathing to grip.





YouTube Video


----------



## waterstill (Dec 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> My apologies for the delayed start.  I always feel like it has to be perfect before starting.  From breathing to grip.



Nice lift! I feel the same way, people in the gym must think I'm retarded with the amount of time I spend in the position to lift.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks man.  Just trying to lift some heavy ass weights.  It was my sixth set so I was just going for a big number.  I actually thought Id hit 5 reps.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 28, 2011)

My goodness! 585 racks. I've never done them and i'm trying to learn. you'd probably laugh at my 225 and 315, lol! Heck of a lift bro.

BTW, that gluten free meal looks DELICIOUS!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 28, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> My goodness! 585 racks. I've never done them and i'm trying to learn. you'd probably laugh at my 225 and 315, lol! Heck of a lift bro.
> 
> BTW, that gluten free meal looks DELICIOUS!



Damn, I feel humbled.  I saw your deads and that has me wanting to up my game.  

Thanks for the food comment.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 29, 2011)

You had some more left in the tank on those racks it looked like.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> You had some more left in the tank on those racks it looked like.



Thanks Ben.  I had a little left in the tank, but I would have regretted trying any more.  Trying to work my way back up to heavy weights 

Ill be posting my 5am craptastic workout in a few with some food porn.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

Cardio 5 minutes

Squats
10 x bar(already felt my knee feeling funny)
10 x 135
10 x 225(I called it quits because my knee feels funny).

leg extensions
10 x 100
10 x 160
10 x 205

seated db bicep curls
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55
8 x 60

hammer curls
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55
8 x 60
8 x 65

That was it for today.  


Now I was wondering about knee straps.  My left knee always feels like it pops when I go down.  I have changed my stance to a close stance(shoulder width if not a tad closer) from my wide stance and I felt strength go up and my knee popped less.  Wondering if a knee wrap would keep it all together.  When does one look into using wraps?  Id like to protect me knees of all things for sure.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

This was yesterday and leftovers were my lunch today





This was dinner today.





and the misses had a dessert ready too.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 29, 2011)

If there was a female version of you, I'd marry her for her cooking...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> If there was a female version of you, I'd marry her for her cooking...



Thanks ben.  Last three meals were actually cooked by my wife.  Im all about it.  For the longest time she liked to skimp on the meat, now she just piles it on.  If there was a twin version of my wife, id bang her too.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

Forgot to add that I was 226lbs this AM.  

Been gluten free for about 4 days now.  No crack like addiction for the wheat, though some ass hat brought in two pizzas today at work and I was wanting it.  Again, this is just some sort of mutual agreement between my wife and I.  I dont have to give it up, but I thought id give it a shot since she has the wheat allergy.  Been reading a lot about getting carbs from non gluten sources can yield some nice weight loss(still eating oats, fruits, and veggies).


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2011)

Is sweet potato on the List?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Is sweet potato on the List?



Is sweet potato on the list...you're damn right.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up a workout on saturday this week.  Id rather lose time during the week then miss out on a full weekend with the family just to hit the gym.  Either way...


5 minutes cardio

hang cleans
10 x 135
10 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 175
8 x 185
2 x 205

standing bb oh press
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 185
5 x 205(PB i think.  Never keep track of these like my other lifts)

db military press
8 x 65
8 x 75
5 x 85

20 minutes on the treadmill.  First 10 @6mph, next 5 @ 5, 3@7, 1@8, 1@9.
Just a hair over 2 miles.


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dang son! U got a recipe log? Lol


----------



## suprfast (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish.  I just trying something new all the time.  If its that good, ill repeat it.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 31, 2011)

He kind of does, actually lol


----------



## suprfast (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Jan 8, 2012)

Really useful post thanks for sharing it .I would add also strong motivation 2 and never give up.


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

GOOD lucK aWESOME


----------



## suprfast (Jan 15, 2012)

5 minutes on cardio

dead lifts
10 x 135
10 x 225
8 x 315
5 x 405
2 x 455

walking lunges
8(per leg) x 110(3 sets)

weighted dips
10 x bw
10 x bw+45
8 x bw+90
8 x bw+45
5 x bw+45

cable pulldowns
10 x 70
10 x 100
8 x 120

30 minutes of treadmill(15 minutes @ 5mph, 15minutes @ 7mph).  3 miles on the nose at 30 minutes.  Burned "500+ calories" or so the generic calorie counter on the machine says.

Diet is coming together real nice.

Gonna try cauliflower pizza crust tomorrow.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 15, 2012)

Dinner tonight.  This was my first time EVER cooking a pork chop.  Its actually a loin chop so its super lean.  Side salad is spinach, strawberries, cucumber, and balsamic.


----------

